# Oh man it's too addicting



## PuffDragon (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey guys, 
Just saying what's up. Sorry I havent been so much this last week. I have a feeling it's only gonna get worse for a little bit too. School is getting really heavy and I got some killer exams this week. Not too mention court this thurs. on an inccident that happened in 2006, which will probably leave me broke and with no car. Onto the fun stuff though, I just got an XBox 360 with Guitar Hero II and III (and a few other titles). But I can't stop playing it!! haha man I am hittin some tasty ripz on GH! lol Saw some new pics and looks like everyones got cool stuff goin on. Hopefully I will be able to get on more often sooner than later. 
Happy Easter (if you celebrate) Happy Sunday (if you don't),
Puff


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey man, take it easy, that's how study works haha, know about it. Good luck with the car inccident and try to keep your mind fresh with those games, they usually work for me, some Wolfenstein on the PC or a few matches at PES8 with my friends.


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 23, 2008)

Have fun with the Carpal Tunnel Syndrome is all I got to say. It's a fun game and I have it, but I can't play it anymore for more than 10min. before I can't deal with the pain in my wrist and hand. It sucks but theres nothing I can do about it, except say all things in moderation.


----------



## olympus (Mar 24, 2008)

You need to play call of duty 4 and army of 2.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 25, 2008)

Its all about COD4, Gears Of War and halo 3 ...I gave up on the GH's sense i cant get past medium..


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well yeah COD4 is just awesome too, but I cant get ride of my Wolf ET, I love that game, fast and deadly, just like Quake3!!!! :-D


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 25, 2008)

I had Wolf ET twice and twice I ended up deleting it lol. The retail version for Wolf multiplayer is just so much better, I found myself not liking the game movement and shooting in ET. The objectives were really fun though. I might reinstall just so I can own you Gerbis 

As for XBox, I want to get Gears of War, Skate, Halo 3, COD4. Everything is just soooo expensive. I probably won't even get on Live for awhile. I am currently playing Bioshock.....freakin crazy!


----------



## DZLife (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm still stuck with my old PS2...lol. Used to have tons of games for it, but most of them got stolen. I just ordered Red Faction, Mercenaries, and Rise of the Imperfects.
I actaully haven't really played any video games for the past year and a half.
I do, however, play Dance Dance Revolution all the time. In fact, it is my main source of exercise.


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 25, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I had Wolf ET twice and twice I ended up deleting it lol. The retail version for Wolf multiplayer is just so much better, I found myself not liking the game movement and shooting in ET. The objectives were really fun though. I might reinstall just so I can own you Gerbis



Well, dunno if you know but there are many mods that improved the game so much and added lots of things like molotovs lol. Most commons are Pro, Pub, Jaymod and NoQuarter, I prefer Pub since I dont play Pro anymore. Not long ago I used to be into the 20 best world ranks of every mod so bring it on anytime!  There are plenty of skins and maps aswell, like nurses for medic class and any you have seen on CS. And since you have 5 classes to choose from and many items into each one, this makes the game very funny since you have to work as a team, that's why I stopped playing Pro, no one cares for the objective, just a few ppl. And if you are the only engy and have no cover you wont take down 5 medics all together.  Aaaaaah, gonna play right now!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't play Guitar Hero worth a crap. If you really play guitar it's absolutely frustrating to the point of throwing it at a wall. LOL. It's an amazing game to get kids interested in playing an instrument though. Army of Two is pure awesomeness. I'm waiting to get Resistance 2. I didn't care for COD4 and haven't played Wolfenstein since it was on my 486 running in dos. Wolfenstein3d kicked hind end.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 26, 2008)

I haven't played it myself, but I hear that guitar hero is not only hard to play if you also play the "real" guitar, but it can actually train your muscles to move in ways that negatively affect your true playing skills (when played in excessive amounts of time.)


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw, I wish I had that game and setup aright now! The guy made 100% on expert drums, awesome vid, look at 2:46 at least, nice secuence ah? :mrgreen: 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=RyZ0hgsI19c


----------

